# Adobe Lightroom 4 Free Trial



## bohaiboy (Jun 7, 2012)

I see that you can take a test run on the full version of the software, but it doesn't state how long you have to do this. Anyone know.


----------



## taperoo2k (Jun 8, 2012)

Adobe trials are usually for 30 Days.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are all the bugs out of it yet?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, you get 30 days.

I strongly recommend that anyone new to lightroom view the free Adobe TV minitutorials on lightroom. There are several short videos demonstrating how to use it.

I tried to learn it without viewing them a few years ago when LR2 first came out, and without understanding how it and the database worked, I was confused and frustrated. Then, I found a manual telling how to use it, and all was well.


----------

